# PETITION FOR A SoG SCRog FORUM



## GRIMREEFER93 (Nov 14, 2007)

if your all for the forum sign below

1.GrimReefer93


----------



## nongreenthumb (Nov 14, 2007)

Against: Nongreenthumb, moderator.


----------



## buddha548 (Nov 14, 2007)

2. buddha548 im for it


----------



## buninader (Nov 14, 2007)

3 buninader: for


----------



## one million (Nov 14, 2007)

4 for it one million


----------



## nobody (Nov 14, 2007)

5: for, would love to learn more


----------



## crazy-mental (Nov 15, 2007)

6..crazy-mental.

for. thanks for the link.


----------



## DaCDaC (Nov 18, 2007)

For it-7


DaCDaC^


----------



## drumbum3218 (Nov 22, 2007)

drumbum3218: for it. 
Rollitup is already a really good site and it really doesn't need anything else, but it would be nice.


----------



## scias (Nov 22, 2007)

im for a scias section. ill go all into scrog and fim for anyone whos interested


----------



## mexiblunt (Nov 22, 2007)

I'm in. i'll post a journal of my reefer scrog in the next couple weeks as I'm in the process of obtaining the fridge. had some plants ready for it, guess they are a good example of lst now. lol.


----------



## gotdamunchies (Nov 22, 2007)

SOG- for it


----------



## ccodiane (Nov 23, 2007)

SOG SOG SOG! It would be my new favorite! So much to learn!
signed- ccodiane


----------



## GoodFriend (Nov 23, 2007)

nongreenthumb said:


> Against: Nongreenthumb, moderator.


 doesn't that kinda determine things right there???
heh

how bout the INDOOR section... that shounds about right for such techniques (though i've seen both done outside... impressively too... haha)


----------



## nongreenthumb (Nov 23, 2007)

there are more than enough areas to post in already, extra ones are just going to cause more confusion

so lets say we say yes, lets have a sea of green forum whats next, a lst forum, then after that were going to have all the different methods known to man and the board is just going to be full of different areas to post in.

To be honest the newbs have enough trouble finding the right forum now and its pretty straight forward.


----------



## smokinjs (Nov 23, 2007)

very true. I think topic would fall under "Indoor growing"

But then I guess the cfl furum weve been beggin for would fall under that category to.


----------



## Zekedogg (Nov 23, 2007)

How about XXX forum


----------



## nongreenthumb (Nov 23, 2007)

You got some more shots of your mrs coming then zeke?


----------



## Zekedogg (Nov 23, 2007)

I might can make that happen again


----------



## ccodiane (Nov 23, 2007)

XXX XXX XXX! It would be my new favorite! So much to learn!
signed- ccodiane


----------



## nongreenthumb (Nov 23, 2007)

ccodiane said:


> XXX XXX XXX! It would be my new favorite! So much to learn!
> signed- ccodiane


noooob

nlaowp


----------



## GoodFriend (Nov 23, 2007)

^^^hahahahaha


----------



## ccodiane (Nov 23, 2007)

illustrating absurdity by being absurd


----------



## GoodFriend (Nov 23, 2007)

ccodiane said:


> illustrating absurdity by being absurd


 
ooh gettin fancy...

lol


----------



## ccodiane (Nov 23, 2007)

I didn't know what to make of nooob so yeah, a feint


----------



## ccodiane (Nov 23, 2007)

Also, I understand the point of not being able to open a SOG SCROG forum because it can set a harmful precedent. That said, I still think its a good idea.


----------



## nongreenthumb (Nov 23, 2007)

ccodiane said:


> Also, I understand the point of not being able to open a SOG SCROG forum because it can set a harmful precedent. That said, I still think its a good idea.


Its not a harmful precedent, its just a waste of space and time, honestly theres not that much to sog growing.


----------



## ccodiane (Nov 23, 2007)

Then you should be the "onsight expert" of the new SOG SCROG forum!


----------



## nongreenthumb (Nov 23, 2007)

ccodiane said:


> Then you should be the "onsight expert" of the new SOG SCROG forum!



You speak like it will actually happen

Grow your plants normally, trim the lower branches space them out at 1 plant per square foot.


Thats sog, lesson complete!


----------



## ccodiane (Nov 23, 2007)

Thanks _*nongreenthumb*!_


----------



## GoodFriend (Nov 23, 2007)

nongreenthumb said:


> You speak like it will actually happen
> 
> Grow your plants normally, trim the lower branches space them out at 1 plant per square foot.
> 
> ...


 

.... what if i wanna do 4/sq ft?


... =p


----------



## ccodiane (Nov 23, 2007)

From clone straight to flower? Skunku.. posted a while back that someone Skunku.. knows flowers after 7 days of cloning! You could have a carpet of buds- COB, maybe a new forum as well! This was in response to a sea of green question I had about pruning fan leaves in SOG.


----------



## mockingbird131313 (Nov 23, 2007)

GRIMREEFER93 said:


> if your all for the forum sign below
> 
> 1.GrimReefer93


 
YESSSSSSSSSSSSS!


----------

